# Overcurrent Relays and VFDs



## nmh0408 (Apr 3, 2010)

Can somebody recommend any references on Overcurrent relays and VFDs-Variable frequency drives?

Thanks.


----------



## DK PE (Apr 3, 2010)

This is a link to the old Mason GE text ... comprehensive but a free download on protection.

http://www.gedigitalenergy.com/multilin/no...rtsci/index.htm

Wildi's text has some info on drives but I assume you are looking for more specific on VFDs.


----------



## nmh0408 (Apr 3, 2010)

DK PE said:


> This is a link to the old Mason GE text ... comprehensive but a free download on protection.
> http://www.gedigitalenergy.com/multilin/no...rtsci/index.htm
> 
> Wildi's text has some info on drives but I assume you are looking for more specific on VFDs.


Thank you DK. I do have Wildi's, but it is too comprehensive, I am looking for something which is more to the point.


----------



## MSEE_PE (Apr 6, 2010)

nmh0408 said:


> DK PE said:
> 
> 
> > This is a link to the old Mason GE text ... comprehensive but a free download on protection.
> ...



I would suggest you do your own summary sheets for VFD and take it with you in the exam with the other summary notes in a three ring binder.


----------



## nmh0408 (Apr 11, 2010)

PE_TO_B said:


> nmh0408 said:
> 
> 
> > DK PE said:
> ...


Does anybody have summary sheets for VFDs? I really appreciate if you can email me a copy to [email protected]

Thanks.


----------

